# Parts of Pigeon Body



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Knowing the terminology for different parts of pigeon body is always a good advantage when communicating about issues/wounds on the body. Moreover it is a good added knowledge. Attached here is a description for the same, pls suggest if any changes/additions have to be made. Will soon post another picture explains the various feathers on the wing (still to edit those pictures)

Hope these would be helpfull to all pigeon lovers........


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Great idea and good work.
This way we make sure we are on the same page when talking pigeons.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing......it's good to know


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That picture is great  Thanks for sharing! Number 5 can also be called the gullet.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you, that is a nice clear picture and will be very useful. Perhaps it could be made a sticky so that it is easy to find?


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing it's helpful. One question: Is cere pronounced "sear" or "Searee" if that makes sense. Thanks, Keystonepaul


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> One question: Is cere pronounced "sear" or "Searee" if that makes sense.


It makes very good sense and I would be interested in the answer!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

keystonepaul said:


> Thanks for sharing it's helpful. One question: Is cere pronounced "sear" or "Searee" if that makes sense. Thanks, Keystonepaul


"Sear" is how I've always said it and have heard it said.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> "Sear" is how I've always said it and have heard it said.


Thank you, that is how I pronounce it but a friend pronounces it the other way...sometimes I opt for "nose wattle" to get round the problem


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

"seer" as per dictionary.com

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cere


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great diagram! Thank you for posting it - copy goes right in my "Pigeon Binder"
(I've compiled a notebook of diseases, symptoms, meds, breeds, loft designs and any other info on pigeons I can get my hands on!)


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

When I first started with pigeons, we called #3 Crust


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Great diagram! Thank you for posting it - copy goes right in my "Pigeon Binder"
> (I've compiled a notebook of diseases, symptoms, meds, breeds, loft designs and any other info on pigeons I can get my hands on!)


This is an adoption from Matthew M Vriends and Tommy E. Erskine's "PIGEONS"
Published by Barron's, ISBN-13: 978-0-7641-2991-9, ISBN- 10: 0-7641-2991-0
www.barronseduc.com

(Guys... if u are wondering why I always keep referring to this book in most of my posts, thats because this is the only book I got about pigeons  )


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Parts of Wings and feathers


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sreesh,
Thanks for sharing both diagrams. Very helpful as reference. Hope you and your birds are well. Peace, YaSin


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

All birds doing great  Today I cleaned my loft after weeks, took me good full 3 hours and I have the wooden bench perches left to do


----------



## small animal shower (Jul 31, 2011)

This is great thank you. I needed to know this for the poultry section of round robin


----------

